# Poor job performance !!!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Well they did it again! NECN calling for 3-6 last night. Im not a fool for them any more, not only did i not mount anything up, i went to bed without setting my alarm! You want an accurate forecast, look out the damn window!


----------

